# Chains



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi folks,
I'm wondering all of your thoughts regarding tire chains. I've contemplated the idea before, but I never wanted to shell out the $70/80 for the Ariens OEM chains.
I was poking around on Amazon and saw what appears to be a decent set for about $31 w/ free shipping..For an additional $10 they sell a bungy type contraption that they claim holds the chains in place. They get pretty good reviews with comments like "it's night and day" and "why did I wait so long"

Do you guys use them? My blower is in its 7th season and the tires are still very good. I do get occasional tire slip at the EOD and I'm wondering if these would really help. At the same time I'm concerned about possible damage to my asphalt driveway.

Thanks in advance.

Loco


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I love my chains and use the same ones from Amazon. The bungie cord might be a good idea but I never seemed to need it (yet). Probably depends on how snug they fit. Just make sure the air pressure is good....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i have them on my 826 for icy conditions, I've only had one icy condition where I needed the 826. I have a set of chains for one of my toro 521's but I'm not putting the chains on, I have a spare set of wheels that the chains will go on. i'll swap wheels if I need chains


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Well for around $40 with the bungies and free ship, I'll give them a shot. I had a $38 Amazon credit that I've been trying to spend for a few months now. Credit + $3 spent!

Thanks Guy's!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Just say NO. If you made it this far with this little trouble then you and the machine will be better off without them. Next time you have a little trouble penetrating EOD just wiggle side to side a but to help the dead side plates make headway.

Pete


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you must get chains spend a little extra and get the 2 link. More $$ but better traction. I also think they are a little smoother operating and for sure when traveling.

2 link have a cross link every two links compared to more common and cheaper 4 link.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

If you just have to have chains you can get all you want from tirechainsareus.com

I don't like tire chains for any thing except my truck since studs are not legal here and my big fame tractors.

I use woody's screw in studs in my ATV tires in the winter and the garden tractors AG tires. If I need more traction for the snow blower I have a bag of studs ready to install if I need them.

I use the grip it 13's
Woody's Tire and Boot Studs. Grip-It Screws are easy to install

It has been so icy here I have completed studding my boots.

 Al


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

As Mr. Frog pointed out, if you must get chains get the 2 link spacing. Also, don't bother getting that bungee doodad. Just let the air out of the tires and put your chains on as snug as you can get them. After installing chains air up your tires and you're good to go. 
If you dare spin a wheel on your asphalt driveway they'll leave a mark. As Spectrum said, no if you can get away without them. I've been running snowblowers for over 20 years and have never needed chains on any of my walk behind blowers. I've been in EOD messes and sloped driveways. Some will say I'm dead wrong but I we all have our opinions. My personal experience is what it is.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i cant do without chains......uneven gravel drive, sloped, snow followed by rain, then cold usually. with no chains, i would be basically unable to clear the driveway.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

My dad's driveway is 300 Ft long and a 33% grade.... I can say without a doubt chains work. Adding weight helps also.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

bad69cat said:


> My dad's driveway is ... 33% grade....


Holy crap! Can you even park a car on that in the Winder without it sliding?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

E350 said:


> Holy crap! Can you even park a car on that in the Winder without it sliding?


I can probably count 3 times we had to park at the bottom of the hill and walk up in 30 years.... they are having a hard time selling the place however! And I am pretty sure the drive is a major factor. It's not that bad if you plan it out and have the right equipment....


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

E350 said:


> Holy crap! Can you even park a car on that in the Winder without it sliding?


Think of your roof. That's only a 4/12 pitch. Not bad a'tall.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

My roof is 12"/12" pitch, 45 degrees. Snow load Building Code requirement is 300 lb./sq ft. The concrete part of my 1929 driveway which has granite "studs" sticking up through the cement is less than 33% grade. But, one time in the early morning when I was having coffee inside while my truck was warming up I looked out my kitchen doors and saw it had been stolen. When I ran out, I found that it had slid on the ice down 30' and stopped by a tree. And that's less than a 33% grade.


----------



## jmb3675 (Dec 31, 2013)

I took the chains of my Spirit and replaced the turf tires with more aggressive snow tires and I love how much smoother it is. I left the chains on my Gilson because I mostly only use it for heavy jobs. With its heavier weight, it is not as bad with the chains on. It also has turf tires. I thought about new tires for that one as well, but I decided it works good as it is. It would have new tires if it was the only machine I had.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback. Upon further consideration, I cancelled my order and will not be getting the chains after all. I thought they might help at EOD, be definitely not necessary.
In the 21 years I've been snow blowing my driveway I've been able to get by without, so I'm just going to continue to go without.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't think I would ever buy new chains. 
I also don't think I will ever stop using my old ones.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I have always used chains and never had a slippage problem, driving into a snowbank, oe an EOD. They will scratch up your garage floor, if one cares.
Sid


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Tire studs don't leave marks unless spun.

 Al


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Loco-diablo said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. Upon further consideration, I cancelled my order and will not be getting the chains after all. I thought they might help at EOD, be definitely not necessary.
> In the 21 years I've been snow blowing my driveway I've been able to get by without, so I'm just going to continue to go without.


Now what are you gonna do with that Amazon credit?


----------



## Bolens93 (Nov 24, 2015)

Loco-diablo said:


> Loco


Never used chains....have you concidered studs? I use them on my machines and ATVs and they work very well while also stopping any tire wear. They are actually hex screws which have angles ground into them. You can pick them up at your nearby ATV dealer


----------

